# tourist Visa for Mexican to visit US



## captlapaz

Hola Amigos, I lived in La Paz, Mexico for about 15 years. I now live in San Diego, with my Mexican wife and 3 kids. My 70 year old father in law and wife would like to visit us in San Diego. They are property owners, retired and receiving pensions from the school system. Does anyone know the new Visa process at Tijuana Consulate-from a first hand experience perspective? Many thanks.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Welcome to the forum. I hope someone with a similar situation may be able to give you some advice.


----------



## Hound Dog

captlapaz said:


> Hola Amigos, I lived in La Paz, Mexico for about 15 years. I now live in San Diego, with my Mexican wife and 3 kids. My 70 year old father in law and wife would like to visit us in San Diego. They are property owners, retired and receiving pensions from the school system. Does anyone know the new Visa process at Tijuana Consulate-from a first hand experience perspective? Many thanks.


Well, we have recent experience with the visa process for Mexican nationals but we ( A U.S. expat and a French expat with "inmigrado" status in Mexico) live in San Cristóbal de Las Casas, Chiapas and our Mexican national friend, who is an accomplished artisan in Chiapas, applied successfully for a B1/B2 visa to go to Santa Fe, New Mexico and had to go for interviews at the U.S. Consulate in Mexico City. This was an arduous process and, I can assure you that, having relatives in the U.S. only complicates things and may very well work against your father-in-law´s prospects. 

To make matters even more difficult, recent changes in the U.S. visa process have resulted in serious technical problems making the visa application process even more of a hassle. I would be pleased to relate our friend´s experience and visa issuance which he accomplished with our participation but that would be with Mexico City, not Tijuana so you decide if I may be of further assistance to you. 

For now; go on line and check with the site; usimmigrationsupport.org/visas and good luck to you because you´ll need it. 

Message me if I can be of assistance as you traverse the "gulag".

(If, by the way, I lived in San Diego rather than Chiapas hugging the border with Guatemala, I´d arrange to get together in Mexico a few miles south of the border and forget working with the arrogant U.S. immigration people who are impossible in my experience both for Mexican nationals and my French citizen wife. Life´s too short.


----------



## circle110

I agree with Hound Dog that having relatives in the US will hurt your father in law's chances, probably quite a bit.

I have fairly recent experience (one year ago) but it was in the Guadalajara consulate. I have written a fairly detailed account in other threads so I won't repeat it here . If you are interested in the details you can search out the threads -- one was fairly recent -- and/or you can feel free to PM me.


----------



## tanderson0o

I don't know about Tijuana, but my girlfriend just got US tourist visas granted for herself and her two children. She had tried three years ago and was denied, because at the time she was in law school, didn't work and lived with her grandfather so she didn't have her own established residence.

This time, she had her own rented apartment, had verifiable income in Mexico and she was approved in the blink of an eye. I think two biggest issues are a verifiable residence in MX and a job or other source of income. When she applied, she didn't mention that we were dating, or that she had several cousins or other relatives in the states, she simply said she wanted to be able to go on a vacation to Disneyworld. She was in and out of the embassy in Mexico City in a couple of hours, most of it waiting for her appointment.

There is a new process for the application. Here is a link to the US Embassy web site with pretty detailed instructions. This is the Mexico City site, but the instructions are more complete than the ones on the Tijuana consulate site. Embassy of the United States Mexico City, Mexico - Nonimmigrant Visas

Here is the link to the same information on the Tijuana consulate page (with the correct Tijuana addresses for the ASC center). How do I apply for a Visa?

If your in-laws have property and income in Mexico, I don't suspect getting the tourist visa will be much of a problem.

Good luck!


----------



## captlapaz

*Tijuana Consulate*



RVGRINGO said:


> Welcome to the forum. I hope someone with a similar situation may be able to give you some advice.


Sorry about the slow response- my internet's been down a few days (router quit). I just want to thank everyone for your advice. I'll be sure they don't mention visiting their daughter and grand kids in the interview. Visiting the indian casinos probabally better... Muchas gracias to all!


----------

